# Filmkritik zu Ich. Bin. So. Glücklich.: Triggerwarnung nötig?



## Toni (15. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik zu Ich. Bin. So. Glücklich.: Triggerwarnung nötig?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Filmkritik zu Ich. Bin. So. Glücklich.: Triggerwarnung nötig?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Oktober 2022)

Eine fehlende Triggerwarnung?
Nahezu täglich liest man irgendwas wo ich mir denke "dümmer gehts nicht mehr" aber jedes mal liege ich da falsch. 
Wie haben solche Leute nur vor 20 Jahren Filme geschaut? Da hat man sich wahrscheinlich vorher über einen Film informiert anstatt hinterher auf Twitter oder Facebook rumzuheulen.


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2022)

18+ .. da sollte man sich halt auch Gedanken machen.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2022)

Triggerwarnungen für Filme (und Spiele?)
- Wenn man das ernst meint, müsste man eine ganze Palette von Warnungen angeben. (es gibt ja zB nicht mal eine Warnung für Arachnophobiker) (Yay, klatscht die Filmcover noch mehr zu)
- Es handelt sich um ein Werk ab 18 - die potentiellen Zuschauer sollten erfahren genug sein, im Zweifelsfall den AUS Knopf finden zu können.

Bonusfrage: Wie überprüft Netflix eigentlich, ob man >18 ist?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Oktober 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bonusfrage: Wie überprüft Netflix eigentlich, ob man >18 ist?


Fragen da nicht alle nur ein Pincode ab den man bei der Registrierung erstellt hat? Bei Netflix ist es jedenfalls so. Bei wow auch. PrimeVideo weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Fragen da nicht alle nur ein Pincode ab den man bei der Registrierung erstellt hat? Bei Netflix ist es jedenfalls so. Bei wow auch. PrimeVideo weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.


Also faktisch nicht. (Prime hat übrigens auch nen Code)


----------



## Lawry (21. Oktober 2022)

Mila Kunis, nicht Mina.


----------



## Holzkerbe (23. Oktober 2022)

Das ganze Geschrei um Triggerwarnungen in unserer übermäßig politisch korrekten Welt, in der auf alles, jeden und das noch so kleinste 0,001% Rücksicht genommen werden darf/muss/soll, halte ich auch für völlig überzogen. Der Film ist ab 18, man kann sich vorher auch kurz mal die Beschreibung durchlesen o.ä.

Ansonsten: Klasse Film und tolle Leistung der Schauspieler:innen, allen voran Mila. Meine Frau und ich waren begeistert. Definitiv sehr harter Tobak, vor allem wegen der psychischen Themen, aber auch in der expliziten Darstellung von Gewalt.


----------

